# Titanium Backup Issue



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I rooted the phone mainly to restore my apps with TiBu. I loaded my backed up apps and app data from my tbolt and TiBu found those backups. The problem is TiBu won't restore anything. It just sits at 0%. Anyone else try to restore saved apps from TiBu and have success?


----------



## huntken (Jun 6, 2011)

Mine won't restore either... :-(


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

App data usually isn't recommended. Just a tidbit of info.


----------



## Digiflame (Jun 27, 2011)

mine restored fine. a few times even


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> mine restored fine. a few times even


really? What did you do different I wonder.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> System data isnt recommended but app data is no big deal.
> 
> really? What did you do different I wonder.


True. I just always tell people on the X forums to only restore the app to avoid more confusion about why their phone is messed up XD


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I just tried again. Stayed at 0% for a bit but restored an app and it's data! I really only needed it to restore a few apps so I'm all set now! So glad I don't have to restart Cut the Rope and Blast Monkeys lol.


----------



## Spencer_Moore (Jun 7, 2011)

My stuff won't restore







Any hints?


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Spencer_Moore said:


> My stuff won't restore
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ended up letting it sit and it eventually said finished. Opened the game and sure enough there was the progress I made on my TBolt.


----------



## Spencer_Moore (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm thinking of letting it sit over night, but I dont want that to burn in the screen. I am not sure what to do here


----------



## Spencer_Moore (Jun 7, 2011)

I think I got it. Make sure that you have unknown sources enabled before your restore. if this does not work try going back a few versions. I did this and it worked perfectly. Just finished my restore. For anyone wondering I am running TiBu 3.8.9


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

I have this problem too. I've tried everything I can think of and searched the web but no luck.

Allowing unknown sources and using an older version didn't work for me.

Those of you that got it to work after a while, how long did it take roughly? I've let mine sit for about 10 minutes trying to restore an app, figured it was a no go when it wouldn't work after 10 minutes.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

I was wondering about TiBu last night after I unlocked and rooted. Since the "SD" is internal, a full wipe, really did wipe everything I had added to it. I wonder when we install ROMs, that require a full wipe, will Clockwork keep our added data, or will we have to back it up to our computers before we wipe?


----------



## Brenardo (Jul 18, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> I was wondering about TiBu last night after I unlocked and rooted. Since the "SD" is internal, a full wipe, really did wipe everything I had added to it. I wonder when we install ROMs, that require a full wipe, will Clockwork keep our added data, or will we have to back it up to our computers before we wipe?


I too am curious about this... not too terribly happy there is no expandable storage but this phone is so worth that one let down...


----------



## nuclearmistake (Aug 21, 2011)

I think I read that the device's storage is one giant partition (at least on stock... could be verified by typing mount as superuser). If that's the case, then any wipe that would endanger stuff in the sdcard folder would also delete your kernel and inits, so that's unlikely, but dependent on the update-script used by the ROM and the implementation of the CWM recovery for the phone. If, on the other hand, there are separate partitions for /sdcard, /system and /data, then the wipes probably format the specific partition, and your /sdcard is very unlikely to be endangered. Probably best to adb pull the conents of /sdcard until you're sure.

Sent from my D2G with tapatalk because they finally got their @$$ out of their @$$ with rootzwiki subscribed threads.


----------



## SplicedX (Jun 15, 2011)

im also having issues with titanium. i wonder if titanium is having compatibility issues with ics.


----------



## ouikikazz (Aug 3, 2011)

Had the same problem...read the wiki for titanium backup and in the wiki it shows you how to fix the permissions via adb shell and voila it worked


----------



## kgbrown247 (Jun 13, 2011)

some apps worked right off for me, some i had to install the original from the market, then restore the backup via TiBu.


----------



## Maniac2k (Aug 28, 2011)

I had to go into preferences then change the app processing mode to interactive to get it to work. Hopefully a fix will come out soon.


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

ouikikazz said:


> Had the same problem...read the wiki for titanium backup and in the wiki it shows you how to fix the permissions via adb shell and voila it worked


I'm about to show my noobness yet again, but oh well. I wanted to do this yesterday when I was having problems but the only experience I have with adb was rooting the GNex. So I didn't know how to do it. In the wiki it says "open a shell" can someone explain how to open a shell?

Edit: I think I figured it out, I believe it's the same as opening the command window when rooting the device.

Edit 2: This didn't work, TB is still a no go for me.


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm running into the same issue. Happens whether I'm restoring apps only or apps+data (users apps of course, not system). Tried the commands listed on the TiBu wiki to change su permissions as follows:

```
<br />
su<br />
/data/data/com.keramidas.TitaniumBackup/files/busybox mount -o remount,rw /system<br />
/data/data/com.keramidas.TitaniumBackup/files/busybox chmod 06755 /system/bin/su /system/xbin/su<br />
/data/data/com.keramidas.TitaniumBackup/files/busybox mount -o remount,ro /system<br />
```
Got an error on the second command via terminal emulator (not at a PC with ADB at the moment) indicating that "/system.xbin/su" is not a valid path. I also tried the app processing mode change with no effect. Just my $0.02.

EDIT: here's the link for the Troubleshooting section of the TiBu wiki page: http://matrixrewriter.com/wiki/tiki-index.php?page=TB+-+Troubleshooting


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

Looks like updating to the just released TiBu 4.6.6 release in Market resolved the issue for me.


----------



## zzz525 (Nov 25, 2011)

Spencer_Moore said:


> I'm thinking of letting it sit over night, but I dont want that to burn in the screen. I am not sure what to do here


You can still hit the power button to turn the screen off while the restore is sitting at zero. Let us know if it ever moves.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## tcpsyn (Dec 16, 2011)

Mine does the same, even on the new version. Only way to get stuff restored is interactively... which blows.


----------



## Protonus (Aug 19, 2011)

ouikikazz said:


> Got an error on the second command via terminal emulator (not at a PC with ADB at the moment) indicating that "/system.xbin/su" is not a valid path. I also tried the app processing mode change with no effect.


The /xbin/su part should be fine that it errors. If you look at the command, it names two different locations for su, it's just saying that we don't use the second, that's fine. The command fixed my issue. Make sure to issue all 4 commands, then reboot your phone. I also set my setting for "Restore backups to..." to Internal storage, since that's our only option anyways.


----------



## madmikegxp (Dec 9, 2011)

when i plug in my nexus i cant see tb folder on the sdcard any thoughts or ideas?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

FYI, this issue with TiBu is associated with restoring an app. If you go and install the app from the Market (or wherever) then use TiBu to simply restore the data, it works perfectly! (Not sure about newer TiBu updates - this strategy was from ~12 hours ago.)


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Latest TiBu update seems to work perfect.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## DrPhant0m (Aug 24, 2011)

8 months ago, the most recent reply to this thread is that the latest TiB update works perfectly... it's been updated several times since then... and to this day, I'm still having problems with it.	I didn't have this problem when I got my G'Nex in March, but I've been having this problem since the first wave of JB ROMs came out. Today, I'm trying to restore after a full wipe and install of the latest AOKP, with poor results.

It seems that there are certain apps... (mostly apps that are PAID apps in the Market -ones that have a price, instead of just an INSTALL button) that it just stays stuck at 0%. I have encryption turned on... so when I restore data for an app, I have to enter a password to finish the process. Sometimes I see the password screen and it restores the app... sometimes I don't, and it just sits at 0% on the first app.

Oddly, I can log into the Play Store on a PC, and have the app sent to my phone... and as soon as it's done installing in the background, Titanium Backup will restore the data and move to the next app. So... it almost seems like it's a problem with the APK.

I ran ROM Manager's "Fix Permissions" script... I validated my backups (and deleted the bad ones)... I chose "Auto/Inverse" in the TiB preferences... I updated SuperSU... and I'm still stuck at 0% on the first app it tries to restore.

I've sent emails to the developer on a few different occasions, but I have never gotten a response.

Any help?


----------



## EasilyAmused (Oct 24, 2011)

DrPhant0m said:


> 8 months ago, the most recent reply to this thread is that the latest TiB update works perfectly... it's been updated several times since then... and to this day, I'm still having problems with it.	I didn't have this problem when I got my G'Nex in March, but I've been having this problem since the first wave of JB ROMs came out. Today, I'm trying to restore after a full wipe and install of the latest AOKP, with poor results.
> 
> It seems that there are certain apps... (mostly apps that are PAID apps in the Market -ones that have a price, instead of just an INSTALL button) that it just stays stuck at 0%. I have encryption turned on... so when I restore data for an app, I have to enter a password to finish the process. Sometimes I see the password screen and it restores the app... sometimes I don't, and it just sits at 0% on the first app.
> 
> ...


I've noticed this before too with 3 different scenarios (for me):
1. More likely to get stuck trying to restore certain apps. e.g. I have converted Google Maps to a system app and backed it up since I am too lazy to redownload. On most ROMs I run, simply restoring app only works fine. Others it seems to either take a lot longer just to do only an app restore or it just doesn't work (sits at 0% like you see).
2. Large amounts of data (I have my settings adjusted to backup external data always regardless of size). So if I do something crazy like backup Google Play Music after pinning a bunch of songs it can get really interesting.
3. Just seems to randomly strike me. Sometimes if I kill TiBu and retry it works fine. Other times a reboot seems to fix it. Other times nothing seems to help but after a few days it seems to go away.

Have you also tried running the verify backups batch command to see if the backup of those specific apks got corrupted somehow?


----------

